# Natural Amazon Driftwood?



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

where can I get drift wood that would be found in the Amazon river? I want to get some. If this isnt possible let me know what you guys use...girls too. heh. Thanks.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I do not know about the Amazon driftwood, but I get my driftwood off ebay. It seems to be the cheapest route.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you got a big al's near by try them.
They aways carry molaisian and petro wood.
The darker the better to give you water a yellow tint.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

I got lucky and ordered a really nice piece of driftwood online from bigals i believe not sure it was a couple years ago. It was a dark piece and gave my water a nice tint for a little bit but it went away not long after i added it even though i wasnt using carbon in my filters. The tint was nice for the time i did have it.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Malaysian driftwood is NOT from the AMAZON!!!!!!!!!! I don't know if Mopani is though ! And the Driftwood that you get from big als is found arond lakes and sh*t. I want AMAZONIAN DRIFTWOOD !!!!

Malaysian driftwood is NOT from the AMAZON!!!!!!!!!! I don't know if Mopani is though ! And the Driftwood that you get from big als is found arond lakes and sh*t. I want AMAZONIAN DRIFTWOOD !!!!


----------

